# Is HE or isn't SHE? The confusion continues



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 19, 2019)

Is HE or isn't SHE?
My 9 or 10 year old Redfoot, Julio, I've had since it was tiny and I rescued him from a small aquarium at the Fort Lauderdale SWAP SHOP Flea Market.
He has been my only long term "keeper" tortoise. I've had dozens live here for a while. Some needing new forever homes. Some needing medical attention. But Julio will be with me until one of us dies.
When I found him, he looked like a him. In fact, he resembled someone I knew. So he got his name, Julio.
For a few years I assumed that Julio was a boy. Backed by his aggressive attitude and bossy nature towards other Redfoot.
Then, Julio looked to be developing female traits. Classic short, fat tail and U shaped vent. She was officially called my "female named Julio". More years passed. Other tortoises took the majority of my time and Julio just kept on thriving with very little assistance.
Then this happened:
He looks Male again during his semi whenever check up. I do this about twice a year. Weigh and look over the animal. His tail is fat, but long and his plastron is getting dished. Concaved.
(Those of you that have followed me know how horrible I am about guessing tortoise sexes.)
So I ask you,
Is HE or isn't SHE?
I'm leaning heavily towards female even now.
In the first photo I'm just showing off that FACE.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Mar 19, 2019)

Hmm, I'm still new at this and this one is tricky. I'm guessing female, but plastron does look indented, so not too sure.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 19, 2019)

Its actually MUCH more concaved that the photo shows.
It's like a bowl.


----------



## Erinelle (Mar 20, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Its actually MUCH more concaved that the photo shows.
> It's like a bowl.




I see the confusion!!
The concave is surely male but the tail looks female. 

So wait, if the tort knows his/her sex but the owner does not....What’s the proper term for this type of gender confusion? [emoji23]


----------



## KarenSoCal (Mar 20, 2019)

The whitish area on the plastron...maybe scrapes from lovin' on a favorite rock? When Daddy isn't looking?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 20, 2019)

KarenSoCal said:


> The whitish area on the plastron...maybe scrapes from lovin' on a favorite rock? When Daddy isn't looking?


Re occurring Summertime fungal issues.
Almost all healed


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 20, 2019)

Erinelle said:


> I see the confusion!!
> The concave is surely male but the tail looks female.
> 
> So wait, if the tort knows his/her sex but the owner does not....What’s the proper term for this type of gender confusion? [emoji23]


In my case, I call it NORMAL


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 20, 2019)

What say you @Anyfoot


----------



## daniellenc (Mar 21, 2019)

Plastron looks male for sure and I've seen a lot of proven male red foots still have a a more u-ish looking vent compared to other tort species so I guess male. Julio hasn't flashed you yet?


----------



## Redfool (Mar 21, 2019)

I believe that a 10 year old male would be much more concave than Julio and have a much bigger tail. My opinion is that Julio is Juliette, female. Here’s a pic of my 6 year old male, really changed over the last year.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 21, 2019)

Redfool said:


> I believe that a 10 year old male would be much more concave than Julio and have a much bigger tail. My opinion is that Julio is Juliette, female. Here’s a pic of my 6 year old male, really changed over the last year.
> View attachment 267836


No doubt he's a male.
Nice animal.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 21, 2019)

daniellenc said:


> Plastron looks male for sure and I've seen a lot of proven male red foots still have a a more u-ish looking vent compared to other tort species so I guess male. Julio hasn't flashed you yet?


No.
Never.
But she or he has sometimes "persued" both males and females. More about being bossy than anything sexual it seems.


----------



## Anyfoot (Mar 26, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> What say you @Anyfoot


 I reckon it’s female Ed. I have one very similar with a concave plastron. Captive males at 10yrs old would be extremely concave.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 26, 2019)

Anyfoot said:


> I reckon it’s female Ed. I have one very similar with a concave plastron. Captive males at 10yrs old would be extremely concave.


Thanks, Craig.
I'm hoping she is female. Because I'm seriously thinking about adding a few more animals to my "permanent" group.


----------



## treefrog010 (Aug 19, 2019)

You would be wise to get a male cause Julio is definitely Female


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 25, 2020)

Lucky me.
I do believe that all four of the Redfoot in my "forever" collection are female.


----------



## Lyn W (Jan 26, 2020)

Great looking tortoise whatever s/he is!


----------

